# Tinker's folder



## hellize (Mar 21, 2018)

Another tinker's folder is ready! 

in case someone missed the original story:

Ever since the dwarves popped out of the earth eons ago, everyone bound them with mining, metal-craft and jewelry. They are the masters of metal and lords of steel, burrowing in the murky dept without an end, searching and bringing precious raw materials to the surface. The finest and best of blades and weapons born under their sedulous hands, every piece passing the test of battle, keeping a razor edge against the odds and remaining immaculate, confuting time itself... blah... blah... blah... heard this one a thousand times already!
Everyone always brags about the same thing! Dwarves this, dwarves that... yeah, they are good, I get it, but still...what's a big deal? Eh, nothing but a bunch of hairy madmen, if you ask me, digging holes, hammering iron and inflating the price causeless, by not sharing all their knowledge. Greedy bastards!
But what about us? Who keeps count of our humble kind? When will we step out of the enslaving shadow of the dwarves and be taken seriously? I am pretty sick of the role of the little workshop helper, working under their hands, while they bath the shine of glory, brought by their blades and contraptions?
I WANT ACKNOWLEDGEMENT!!!

-suddenly the heavy ironing of the shop door started to scoop scaring away the listening crowd - two sooty cats - , and a moment latter, with his thundering voice a burst of laughter engulfed the smithy:

HAHHHHAHAHAHAH!!! So you want acknowledgment, lad? Aye?? Then move your flabby arse, and get those damn crates of coal into the warehouse!! - rumbled the dwarf with pretended rage, resting his eyes on a small piece of tinkering, left on the anvil in the sudden confusion, thinking somewhat proudly to himself:

-hmm... not bad for a gnome...

it is 12 cm long if closed and 22 cm long when opened. The blade is almost 10 cm long, 2.8 cm wide and 3-3.5 mm thick, forged of 1.2516, 5160 and L6 steels, with around 200 layers.
All other working mechanics and supporting elements are forged of iron and steel.

Hope you like it!


----------

